# THIS ONE FOR THE BIRDS............



## N2TORTS (Mar 28, 2011)

......" Bird Lovers" ... that is ! ...

As upon some Friendly Requests <smile> ... here is my " better half" .. Sally Girl " ....













" SHE EVEN READS THE FORUM TOO!" 

JD~


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 28, 2011)

I see she likes TFO as well!


----------



## TortBrain (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice cockatoo!
I have a African Grey & a Goffin Cockatoo.


----------



## Candy (Mar 28, 2011)

She's so cute JD.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh, wow! Sally uses dawn and does dishes? I didn't know they made rubber gloves in bird-foot size!


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

She is sooooooo gorgeous!! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## jensgotfaith (Mar 28, 2011)

She is B-E-A-U-tiful!!!! I wish I had a cockatoo.


----------



## Laura (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a sulfer crested cockatoo.. like Fred.. beretta bird..


----------



## pugsandkids (Mar 28, 2011)

I love seeing Sally. Jack is right now THRILLED with tax season. He gets all the fun adding machine rolls! I'll have to post some pics. Sally is so big though, Jack might get a complex ;D


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice JD, you have a zoo!


----------



## Isa (Mar 29, 2011)

Awww I am in loveee !!! JD I love your Sally she is gorgeous! What does she like doing, does she have a favortie "hobby"? Does she has any favorite food? When I saw the title of the post, I was like "please some Sally's pics, please some Sally's pics" I was very happy to see her pics. She is my favorite Cockatoo  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 29, 2011)

Whats it like to have a pet bird? Are they nice, sociable? Will they form a strong bond with their owner? She is a beauty btw!!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 29, 2011)

She's gorgeous and looks like she has a great personality


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Whats it like to have a pet bird? Are they nice, sociable? Will they form a strong bond with their owner? She is a beauty btw!!



Cocatoos are just like having a little 2 or 3 year old human child in your house. They demand quite a bit of attention and yes, form a very strong bond. If they don't get attention, they can turn to feather picking, which causes the bird to be naked. As you can see by her feathers, Sally gets a LOT of attention!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 29, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats it like to have a pet bird? Are they nice, sociable? Will they form a strong bond with their owner? She is a beauty btw!!
> ...



Well Marty ... Yvonne " Nailed it" on the Too's. They are VERY DEMANDING for attention ... but by far the most lovable bird on the planet! Hence their nickname .. " Velcro birds" . That depends how much time one wants to get involved with their bird. I have owend several different large parrots, Macaws , Hawks, Peacocks , but nothing even compares to this Too's personality. She , does like most too's .. Dance , talk , and well yes .. chase you if she dosnt like you, but all in all a very lovable bird. They Bond for life ... so Iam her mate .. and She lets that be known! ... She has laid approx 6 eggs for me .. although never been with a male .. ( I dont care to breed her) .. even one night she laid an egg on ME!
( while sleeping watching Tv!) They are pluckers as Emy's mentioned and she has her ups and downs... but overall in good " feather" . and of course.... she with my torts .. CONSUME any and ALL free time I have ... but I wouldnt trade it for all the tea in China! .. I love my animals , they truely are my " kids" ... :shy:

Some cool Too' .. Triva : 
1 .. They are one of the loudest Birds on the planet and can be herd for miles.
2. You can " sex" a too' ... by the color of the Iris = Boys are Dark Black ... Girls are Ruddish brown/ copper
3. A bite from a too' is unlike any others .. they will leave 3 puncture wounds as opposed to 2 .. because their bottom beak is split " v" shaped. Also they have one of the strongest " bite" power of any parrots or birds with up to 900PSI ( OUCH!) 


JD~



emysemys said:


> Oh, wow! Sally uses dawn and does dishes? I didn't know they made rubber gloves in bird-foot size!



Well Yvonne,,, yes she helps ... Or THINKS ... she helps! 
More like splish splash .. makin' a mess! ... 

NO gloves required....she said " DAWN" makes her feet smooth 


JD~

ok .... the BAD ... Too's .. will CHEW and Destroy anything and everything they can .... So you MUST keep them happy with chewable items .... Such as car alarms, Kitchen cabnits, cell phones, umm....LOL ...see my point! ...

but all worth it ... when she gets scolded she runs to the back of her cage and looks me straight in the face and says " Iam sorry" ..in perfect english! ..... DARN HER .. how can I be mad now?

JD~


----------



## Jessicap (Mar 30, 2011)

ok .... the BAD ... Too's .. will CHEW and Destroy anything and everything they can .... So you MUST keep them happy with chewable items .... Such as car alarms, Kitchen cabnits, cell phones, umm....LOL ...see my point! ...

but all worth it ... when she gets scolded she runs to the back of her cage and looks me straight in the face and says " Iam sorry" ..in perfect english! ..... DARN HER .. how can I be mad now?



I have a male umbrella, Herbie! Chewing is his favorite thing to do and he is a magician. There isn't a cage he can not break. I have to wire his cage and lock it to keep him in. I just redid a large 3 x 6 cage for him with lots of perches and toys and he found a small hole that was in the back panel to chew on so he is back in his smaller cage until I can redo the new one AGAIN. I am so worried he will get out when I am gone and chew up my new tort enclosure that I just finished building. When he gets caught doing something he shouldn't he just looks at me and goes " huh?"


----------



## Laura (Mar 30, 2011)

This is my Jasper... she is eating one of her fave treats... Chicken! is that wrong? !

She is about 27 years old. 
Until recently Ive thought it was a He.. hard to say 'She'.. but she layed an egg.. so cant be in denile anymore! 





oh, and i have to padlock the cage.. its not to keep people from stealing her.. she will pick any clasp I put on there.. persistant little turds...


----------



## Laura (Mar 31, 2011)

what? no cannible jokes?


----------

